# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  David Marcus

## Airicist

Co-creator and Board member of Diem Association

facebook.com/davidm

twitter.com/davidmarcus

linkedin.com/in/dmarcus

medium.com/@davidmarcus

David A. Marcus on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

DLD15 - Future of Messaging

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> Last February, just weeks after Jan Koums last public appearance at DLD14 before the deal, Facebook acquired the fastest growing messaging apps, WhatsApp, for $19 billion.
> This marked the turning point for Facebook messenger. Later the same year, Mark Zuckerberg managed to attract David Marcus to run the messenger - and ever since the service is ballooning.

----------


## Airicist

Realtime Talk with Facebook Messenger's David Marcus

Published on Sep 12, 2016




> Josh Constine chats with Facebook Messaging Products VP David Marcus about the factors that inform their design choices, the bot launch, and getting things done with Messenger.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Facebook’s top crypto executive David Marcus is leaving the company"

by Lucas Matney
November 30, 2021

----------

